# Budget 2012



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ouch for the smokers 37p on a pack of 20 from 1800hrs


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn! does not bother me though!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

VED going up by inflation


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks like fuel will be going up in summer!!!!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes Fuel up in August although its creeping up recently.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

We should have a bonfire :devil:

And we wouldn't have to look for wood


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I am not buying a 2 million pound house now!! 7% stamp duty!!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

turboyamaha said:


> I am not buying a 2 million pound house now!! 7% stamp duty!!


Those that have can afford, those that don't.........well, it don't matter :lol:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Child benefit limit raised to 50k!! Yes!!!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

so increase in fuel duty...


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Tax free allowance £9205 from april 2013!!


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Certainly not a good budget for the motorist!!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

turboyamaha said:


> Child benefit limit raised to 50k!! Yes!!!


That'll help pay the increase in the price of **** then


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

turboyamaha said:


> Certainly not a good budget for the motorist!!


Thats a shock mate


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

From what i have read so far, it seems like a great budget with a great forward outlook to addressing some of the things that need to be addressed.

Fuel costs....................

Same old story. 5p per litre increase means £3.00 per tank for me. I do 20K miles a year i can find the £3.00 per tank simply by driving slower or not buying a drink at the garage. 

I don't really care about the fuel cost increase.

The rail, road, planning and broadband changes will create work for Architects, Engineers, Builders, Labourers and all those that supply them it's great news and sorely needed. That will knock on internationally too.

The proposed Airport would be brilliant as well. Anyone who has flown through Hong Kong will know just how truly rubbish Heathrow/Gatwick are.

Finally we can start going forwards.

I'm really quite excited.

As for the Smokers................give up. I did. I'm better off and i feel better for it. And, it is that simple. Decide not to do it again and stick to it. I tried all the patches and sprays etc. i only quit when i decided i didn't want to smoke any more. So make the choice.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

There is no increase in fuel duty.

The already planned 3p rise in August will still take place however no other increases have been mentioned.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

What's happening with fuel etc as I haven't read it yet.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

JohnA88 said:


> What's happening with fuel etc as I haven't read it yet.





vRS Carl said:


> There is no increase in fuel duty.
> 
> The already planned 3p rise in August will still take place however no other increases have been mentioned.


:thumb:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> .
> 
> Fuel costs....................
> 
> ...


It's not that simple. When fuel goes up, most things go up. Nearly everything is dependent on fuel and when it's costing Mr Asda McMorrison Tesco more cash to keep their trucks on the road, they have to compensate to regain that. You'll quickly find you have to give up more than your bottle of coke from the garage.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

sirkuk said:


> It's not that simple. When fuel goes up, most things go up. Nearly everything is dependent on fuel and when it's costing Mr Asda McMorrison Tesco more cash to keep their trucks on the road, they have to compensate to regain that. You'll quickly find you have to give up more than your bottle of coke from the garage.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Though they are planning to raise the income tax threshold, which would probably cover this? so back to square one maybe? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

sirkuk said:


> It's not that simple. When fuel goes up, most things go up. Nearly everything is dependent on fuel and when it's costing Mr Asda McMorrison Tesco more cash to keep their trucks on the road, they have to compensate to regain that. You'll quickly find you have to give up more than your bottle of coke from the garage.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Like what?

My bottle of Coke and my Chocolate bar?

Now your really starting to hit me where it hurts.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Like what?
> 
> My bottle of Coke and my Chocolate bar?
> 
> Now your really starting to hit me where it hurts.


If only Gruffs!

When you think about it, it's not just about the price at the pumps:

Personal travel (car, taxi, and eventually public transport) goes up

Delivery of goods & services not just from the retailer to the customer (deliveries), but along the supply chain from moving raw materials to manufacturer to retailer. At each stage everyone adds a bit.

Employees will then demand higher wages due to the cost of living increasing, pushing up costs for the employer, pushing up prices again

People also would rather stay in to save money, meaning that they don't spend less money in the economy going out etc.

- so a viscious circle.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Soon if you smoke while cleaning your car your neighbours will think you've won the lottery


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

I was actually quite impressed with the budget.. sounded mostly positive.

*Not specifically regarding the pensioner *bit, but the fact that both the right-wing and left-wing press are outraged by it probably means they got the balance about right :thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

I saw a random fad in the Daiy Fail saying that 'poorer families' spend 3.5% of their disposable on fuel. I'm a single male, no benefits, and it's actually closer to 25% of my cough cough disposable income.

If they reduced fuel duty, or even just the VAT we pay on the duty (tax on tax is illegal, no?) then I might be able to go on holiday for the first time in 7 years, while I get to watch a friend of a friend on full benefits with 2 kids about to go on their 2nd week away, and planning the 3rd trip for later in the year. He smokes weed and has psychiatric 'issues'.

FML?


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

Weazel said:


> Though they are planning to raise the income tax threshold, which would probably cover this? so back to square one maybe? :tumbleweed:


sure the supermarkets are a little over the 9k threshold though


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

My father runs a coach company, i am well aware of how fuel costs affect a business. 

But, by far and away his biggest expenditure is the drivers. Who want paying a fortune for a job that aside from a few basic rules is map reading and attentiveness and won't even spend their down time taking care of the vehicles that earn them their living.

They'll wash their own cars on the wash, hoover their own cars out using company equipment but leave the Coaches in the minimum acceptable condition (at best). There are a few good ones btw.




I'm sorry to say this but as a govt. you really don't want your biggest working sector to be 'comfortable'. You want to strike the balance between good social well being and getting as much out of them as possible. You want your average earners making choices about their money. If you want more choices, earn more money.

If life is easy, then the work ethic drops, productivity drops, everything turns into a holiday. You want your working class working. Hard. Giving you as much of their money as possible. Strike the balance between fiscally motivating the population and creating a crippling benefits bill.

Look at it from the Govts. POV. If i can afford to buy my petrol and aget a bottle of Coke and a chocolate bar, then the petrol could have more of that money and i can go without my Coke. Or my packet of Biltong. Or my Satellite TV. Or i can shower every other day. Or i can set my Stat to 18 instead of 20 deg C. Almost everyone can find some money somewhere. Especially on this forum that is dedicated to a profession for some but a non-essential, somewhat expensive hobby for others.

Sorry and all that. .


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> I'm sorry to say this but as a govt. you really don't want your biggest working sector to be 'comfortable'. You want to strike the balance between good social well being and getting as much out of them as possible. You want your average earners making choices about their money. If you want more choices, earn more money.
> 
> If life is easy, then the work ethic drops, productivity drops, everything turns into a holiday. You want your working class working. Hard. Giving you as much of their money as possible. Strike the balance between fiscally motivating the population and creating a crippling benefits bill.
> Sorry and all that. .


No i actually agree with much of your post! 
Thats's why taxes should be near ZERO as possible - that means getting rid of most 'social manipulation' programs - like working tax credits, JSA, many benefits etc.
Also make the tax system much much simplier. Have one simple flat tax on everything.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

But then you get the old "why is that person getting more money than me" jealousy.

Better to fool them with credits and benefits than to openly show them.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

kh904 said:


> No i actually agree with much of your post!
> Thats's why taxes should be near ZERO as possible - that means getting rid of most 'social manipulation' programs - like working tax credits, JSA, many benefits etc.
> Also make the tax system much much simplier. Have one simple flat tax on everything.


Wow, imagine that :speechles

One tax level.... flat. In and out. Not X%/Y%/Z% on this that and the other, just 'Right then everyone, tax is X% this year. You pay X% on everything you earn, you pay X% on everything you spend, you pay X% on everything you save. Simples.'

Shouldn't take too long to find a sweet spot, as the %age is the balance of efficiency and morale/wellbeing. Also... shouldn't take too long for someone to abuse the system and screw everyone else over, as in every system, including the current one, but as long as just enough people are compliant, it's aaaaaaaall good :thumb:

Meh, it's hard to not just say 'I didn't benefit from this Budget' isn't it :lol: It's just that when you sit back and look at it all, the only real choice you have is to put up with it or not, and what are you going to do if you don't put up with it?


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

tg1 said:


> sure the supermarkets are a little over the 9k threshold though


I mean people will be taxed less, thus having a small amount more to spend on goods, but this will be swallowed up by the supermarkets etc putting prices up to cover the cost of the fuel price increase. Thus swallowed up and back to where you were, if not slightly worse.

Where one tax is decreased another is increased!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Edstrung said:


> Wow, imagine that :speechles
> 
> One tax level.... flat. In and out. Not X%/Y%/Z% on this that and the other, just 'Right then everyone, tax is X% this year. You pay X% on everything you earn, you pay X% on everything you spend, you pay X% on everything you save. Simples.'


Pick up a tax book or HMRC guidelines and it's rediculous! The system is absolutely stupid (not just tax but benefits etc), we punish success & reward failure/lazyness!!! Then we wonder why the country is in such a state.


----------

